# floor sealer



## GeekWagens (Oct 7, 2009)

I know of VWs coming with some hard tar like coating on the floor but I was wondering what I could use to replace it?


----------



## kpi103 (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: floor sealer (GeekWagens)*

Roll on bedliner is what I'm going to use


----------



## GeekWagens (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: floor sealer (kpi103)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpi103* »_Roll on bedliner is what I'm going to use









Yeah thats what I use too pbut its sooo expensive


----------



## Four_Footed_Beast (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: floor sealer (GeekWagens)*

Do it once and it will last forever!!!
Thats what I used in my 79 rabbit 
Had it done in 2002 on my ranger and it still looks good 8 years later!
Profesional on the truck and home kit on the rabbit


----------

